# Baby Axolotl!



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I just got myself an Axolotl yesterday. I was wondering if there was anyone on here that also had one; and what do you feed? I'm wanting to get a pellet food for them, but not sure where to get it from.

Right now it's eating frozen-thawed bloodworm cubes. I was reading that Axies under 4 inches are too tiny to tackle most pellets??

Check out my photos of my little guy & the tank set up (my 20 G is in there too lol)


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

argentis said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I just got myself an Axolotl yesterday. I was wondering if there was anyone on here that also had one; and what do you feed? I'm wanting to get a pellet food for them, but not sure where to get it from.
> 
> Right now it's eating frozen-thawed bloodworm cubes. I was reading that Axies under 4 inches are too tiny to tackle most pellets??


Hey, I have four.

Bloodworms are fine at that size. Most people feed earthworms and often start their own farms. As for pellets, when your Axie gets a little larger you can try Hikari Carnivore, Zoo Med Reptile or any sinking Salmon pellet.

Beware of compaction at that size. They will gulp sand and gravel, which they can't always pass. (Based on your pic this may have happened). Avoid gravel always. I would go bare bottom with a little one and then sand at 4".

Hope that helps!
k.


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

Zidartha said:


> Hey, I have four.
> 
> Bloodworms are fine at that size. Most people feed earthworms and often start their own farms. As for pellets, when your Axie gets a little larger you can try Hikari Carnivore, Zoo Med Reptile or any sinking Salmon pellet.
> 
> Beware of compaction at that size. They will gulp sand and gravel, which they can't always pass. (Based on your pic this may have happened). Avoid gravel always. I would go bare bottom with a little one and then sand at 4".


My little guy had that dark belly since I picked it up from the LFS, which was a bare bottom tank, I'm guessing it was poop. (CONFIRMED - Giganto poops in the tank)
I'm trying to train it to eat from a sunken dish so that accidental ingestion doesn't happen (I've seen enough scary photos of Axies with rocks in their belly)


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

my DIY Cooling hood:
Cooling hood build


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

WHere did u get your Axolotl from looks awesome


----------



## argentis (Jan 18, 2010)

BNP said:


> WHere did u get your Axolotl from looks awesome


Believe it or not, Big Al's Scarborough had them! I've never seen them there before, but they were in the reptile section. I also saw a more mature one at their Vaughn location, so I guess they're moving into Axie territory now..?


----------



## BNP (Jun 23, 2013)

argentis said:


> Believe it or not, Big Al's Scarborough had them! I've never seen them there before, but they were in the reptile section. I also saw a more mature one at their Vaughn location, so I guess they're moving into Axie territory now..?


Big Als with Axolotls O_O Never seen that before


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

One in london BA too


----------

